# Problemy z dźwiękiem po aktualizacji kernela.

## Forkast

Od dłuższego czasu aktualizuję kernela na bieżąco i dopiero niedawno pojawił się problem z dźwiękiem (bodajże od 3.14). System nie wykrywa mojej karty jakbym nie uwzględnij jej w .configu co z resztą zrobiłem (.configa kopiowalem).

Karta dźwiękowa:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

alsamixer wypluwa:

```
cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart:

```
 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!
```

cat /proc/asound/cards:

```
--- no soundcards ---
```

Podobną sprawę miałem z grafiką, tzn. openGL odmawiał mi współpracy po aktualizacji jądra, ale udało mi się rozwiązać emergem Xów i wszystkich sterowników graficznych. W przypadku dźwięku to nie zadziałało.

Po powrocie do starego jądra, karta działa poprawnie.

Z góry dziękuję za zainteresowanie się sprawą.

----------

## Pryka

Samo kopiowanie czasem nic nie da, mogły zajść jakieś zmiany, przejrzyj tą swoją konfigurację pod make menuconfig. 

Trudno mi powiedzieć bo sam jadę na 3.12.8, Twoje jajko jest może jeszcze starsze, a najczęściej wtedy pojawiają się problemy przy kopiowaniu configu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zbootuj stary kernel, daj `lspci --vv`, zapisz jaki driver to obsluguje, zbuduj go w nowym kernelu jako modul, zaladuj go recznie (o ile sam nie wskoczy) i sprawdz, czy dostajesz jakis blad w dmesg.

Nastepnie sprawdz /dev/snd, czy tam cos trafia, byc moze nie kernel a np. udev jest winny i nie tworzy tam urzadzen.

----------

## halvmork

Skopiowanie .config ma tylko sens w obrębie tej samej gałęzi, przy przejściu np z 3.13 na 3.14, konfig trzeba utworzyć na nowo.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Bzdura, kernel sobie podbije symbole, make oldconfig zapyta tylko o nowe symbole.

----------

## halvmork

Chciałem przenieść config z jądra 3.15-7 na 3.16.0, skopiowałem .config oraz .config.old z poprzedniej wersji do nowej, następnie dałem komendę

```

make oldconfig

```

później skompilowałem jądro za pomocą genkernela

```

genkernel all

```

Jądro się skompilowało, ale nie wszystkie ustawienia się przeniosły:

```

wcent0000 src # cat linux-3.15.7-gentoo/.config |grep -i hostname

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="wcent0000"

wcent0000 src # cat linux-3.16.0-gentoo/.config |grep -i hostname

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

```

pytanie co zrobiłem źle?

----------

## mir3x

genkernel ma swój config gdzieś, i go używa do kompilacji, więc jakikolwiek config nie zrobisz genkernel użyje  swojego, chyba możesz mu zapodać jakoś jakiego configa ma uzyc jako opcje lub ... nadpisać jego defaultowy config ( chyba wypluwa komunikat że używa configa  skądś tam )

----------

## halvmork

Genkernel trzyma konfigi dla poszczególnych wersji w /etc/kernels, myślałem że po skopiowaniu plików .config i wydaniu komendy make oldconfig utworzy mi nowy plik z konfiguracją jądra bazujący na konfiguracji z /usr/src/linux, no i zastanawiam się czy tak to właśnie zadziała.

----------

